# help with a remote scary sounds machine



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I have this remote sound machine i got in a box of stuff from a garage sale, but with no remote. Is there a way to hook up another triggering device such as a sound trigger or pir sensor like in the pic and how.

TIA for any help you can provide
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=769&pictureid=15300
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=769&pictureid=15301
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=769&pictureid=15302


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

How is it triggered now, with a button? BTW, I tried using one of those light-sensor sockets as a trigger, and the one I got was really slow and not reliable as a prop trigger.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Well it isn't triggered at all because I don't have the remote, lol. I was hoping there was a way to tap into the remote control receiver on the circuit board, but I don't even know where that is. That's why i included a pic of the circuit board for help from those more experienced in electronics than me. I would take a push button trigger if i knew how. BTW, I don't even know if what I want to do is possible. I just thought I'd throw it out there, lol.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I see now. Sorry, nothing I can do with this one. Maybe someone with RF or IR remote experience will chime in?

Edit:
If you want to get a new one, here ya go -

http://www.thefartmachine.com/scary-sounds.htm


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

TJ Wisemen Ltd.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't find anything on the frequency thats used for the remote, nor any place that has a schematic of the board (not surprised).


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

lol, me neither. thx for helping me look though!


----------

